# Problem sshd and phpMyAdmin



## manyblue (Nov 21, 2010)

Second apologize for my English but is so great my love for freeBSD which has led me to start from scratch and also gradually improve my level of English.

Before I had freeBSD 6.0

My problems are:

1) I had to reinstall the latest version my server to time did not touch the issue of BSD and my level is beginner. In the installation when configuring access estava ssh confused and put me in sshd as the Putty program under windows and I can not access my server because this program only works Raw, Telnet, rlogin, ssh and Serial.

What I did was:

`# pw user mod-G wheel admin`
add admin user created the group as root wheel

`$ chsh-s csh`
change the type of access ssh sshd with chsh

I think I have two options

a) $ chsh-s sh
reinvest the operation, I did it and restart and I worked with Putty the operation because I can not go, I'm doing wrong to check the operation went ?????,


`$ ee /etc/rc.conf`
estava seeing 
	
	



```
sshd_enable = "YES"
```
 and not 
	
	



```
ssh_enable = "YES"
```
 so I did not change

the file edital
`# ee /etc/hosts.allow`
I see the line

```
ALL: ALL: Allow
```
this well as this without '#'

b) The other option is that if you know of any program like Putty to run in windos for sshd access type or any other solution

2) When I try to access phpMyAdmin with the browser I get the file but windows says it is unknown and can not open it.

The fact that e

Installing phpmyadmin

Change directory

`cd /usr/port/databases/phpmyadmin211`

Install

`# make install clean clean-depend`

Configure phpmyadmin

I will first edit the httpd.conf file

`# ee / usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf`

File alfinal add:


```
Alias / phpmyadmin / usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin211

<Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin211">

Order allow, deny

Allow from all

</ Directory>
```

gotta go now configure the config.ini.php

`# ee /usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin211/config.inc.php`

within this file add the following:


```
$ Cfg ['Servers'] [$ i] ['user'] = 'root';
$ Cfg ['Servers'] [$ i] ['password'] = 'password';
```

and the browser to this application

http://192.168.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin
I replied that is an unknown file type so you can not open it, when I'm wrong?


THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2010)

manyblue said:
			
		

> `$ ee /etc/rc.conf`
> estava seeing
> 
> 
> ...


Remove the spaces. It should be:

```
sshd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## manyblue (Nov 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Remove the spaces. It should be:
> 
> ```
> sshd_enable="YES"
> ```




It was well done without spaces, I was wrong to write here.
What if my user had enabled


```
#ee /etc/group/
```

Where it

```
wheel:*:0:root
```
I added my username

```
wheel:*:0:root,joe
```

that user entered and then acquire super user privileges and


```
#ee /etc/ssh/sshd_config
```


```
#ListenAddreaa 0.0.0.0
```
Put

```
0.0.0.0 ListenAddreaa
```

and it works for me thank you very much for the reply
Greetings


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

manyblue said:
			
		

> ```
> #ListenAddreaa 0.0.0.0
> ```
> Put
> ...


This is wrong. It's *ListenAddress*. You also don't need to set it specifically to 0.0.0.0 because that's the default.


----------



## manyblue (Nov 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This is wrong. It's *ListenAddress*. You also don't need to set it specifically to 0.0.0.0 because that's the default.



Let's see I think I got wrong here, but is well in the server code.
I have captures images in a PDF and a video of the  httpd.conf  (what do you want it wmv,swf,flv ?) configuration as can I send you the?

Can send you a url to see it or send you a private message  attachments as you wish?
I do not want to put the url here for safety reasons because there is information on the images.

As always thank you thank you thank you for all your trouble.
Greetings

Sorry for my English, because my love for FreeBSD I also review and practice my English, double duty.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

Exactly what is the problem?


----------



## manyblue (Nov 23, 2010)

My problem is: I can not connect to the server remotely using Putty program (with 192.168.1.33 or manyblue.xxxxxxxx.com),I get this error trying to connect:

http://www.kitesurfelmedano.com/images/ssh_probleme.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you actually READ that message?

Click on yes.


----------



## manyblue (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, but sometimes things happen to me and more if I make two or three at a time and also is in English, hahaha, thank you very much for your prompt reply brother.
OK for the moment and I have installed FreeBSD 8.0 on my Pentium III with Apache22 makina, php5, mysql60-server.
Do not know what I've read these last two weeks because I come from windows server 2003, go shit, but I was told was my best option freeBSD also told me that I did not choose to freeBSD is freeBSD which elects its people, so hard Of course we work with that code is pure. Some impossible but I left for persistence, a little time and your help is sure to bag this topic for ward. So I am a newbie just starting.
My next step is to install phpMyAdmin (which is something I try but I can not install and do another post about this if you want to answer you of course), pure-ftpd and phpsysinfo.
Gracias.Nos many see in the next post.


----------

